
TuneUp Puts Boxed Software in Apple’s Stores - pchristensen
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/19/tuneup-brings-boxed-software-to-apples-stores/
======
pchristensen
I thought this was interesting because it's similar to the App Store - paying
the margins is worth it to _be exposed to customers used to paying money_. I
think more (definitely not all or even most) will specifically seek paying
customers, as opposed to free or freemium.

